# Solved: (css) ul indents driving me batty



## cutcopypaste (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm trying to get lists to indent in a much more subtle way.. (editing a premade theme)
I've tried changing the ul left margin to 0px, 20%.. various things, but if it ever changes anything it just pushes the content way to the right (as if making it bigger).

I've pasted some of the code I think is probably having the effect below, and the css file itself is here
and the site as it currently exists is here

This is for the sidebar at the right which is referred to as primary in the code (i THINK). i've been using the firefox webdev toolbar to help identify what's controlling what.. really helpful! the margin and padding i added at the end there didn't do anything.. i'm not sure what is with that class having ul li twice.. eech.. i'm a newb in this area for sure.


```
li, label, p, ol, table, ul  {
	font-size: 1em;
}


primary {
	float: right;
	overflow: hidden;
	width: 240px;
}

#content a:hover  {
	color: #FF9999;
}

#primary ul li {
	list-style: none;

}

#primary ul li ul li {
	list-style: none;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0; 
	}
```


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

The padding and margin should be changed for the ul not the li.

/*Top level list items*/
#primary ul {
margin: 0;
padding: 0; 

}
/*Nested list items (2nd level and deeper). If the styles are the same this is unnecessary*/
#primary ul li ul {
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
margin-left:10px;
}


----------



## cutcopypaste (Jul 28, 2007)

excellent.. got it. not eniirely sure the difference in all those classes/tags haha but whatever it looks good.
thanks so much!


----------

